# Hinge shooters click or no click



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

How many hinge shooters are using click in release >? I use a click in release and its working great for me .


----------



## ride394 (Oct 16, 2006)

Typically no click, but tonight at league I'm going to try with the click.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

I can take them or leave them. with a click, there's just a small change in the shot process's sequence to be made.
currently I shoot without a click, but I have used them in the past. if you know what to do with them, it's no big deal if there's one there or not. that's where most guys get in trouble,....they try one, without doing a little pre-use investigation, into what they should do differently, with a click in their release.


----------



## ride394 (Oct 16, 2006)

Hey Ron, just curious how you use yours? Click into the anchor or click as you come into the target?


----------



## lknchoppers (Jun 13, 2008)

I use a very shallow click (0.004"). This way I can initialize the release to the same point every time prior to starting my "Firing Engine". For me without a click the shot either takes too long to go off or sometimes goes off too quick. I have also found for me that deeper clicks take too long to go off because the sear gets stuck in the click groove.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

I prefer to set my click so that I have to deliberately rotate into the click as a pre-execution action. I anchor, acquire the target, roll into the click and them start my hard aim and release execution. they key no matter how you set your click, is to acknowledge that there are specific steps that have to be recognized as, "before the click" steps, and "after the click" steps, with the click, being the separator between the two and that all that should be going on, after the click, is hard aim and release execution. the click should then be the "consistent starting point" for your shot.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

I use a heavier click (.010) as I tend to draw with a fair amount of preload on the release and found the lighter clickers set off too quickly. I prefer it to click just as I settle into anchor, then I know everything is properly set for me to run my shot process. If it clicks too early or too late, I reset as I know something in my hand/arm tension or position is off.

It took a little while learning to set it up correctly so it did not become an anticipatory issue, but now that is it used only as a verification of set up, I'm really enjoying shooting with it.


----------



## crashnburn715 (Jan 12, 2014)

Tried a clicker last year, took it out and found out how much I didn't like it, I get the point of them just don't care for them.


----------



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

redman said:


> How many hinge shooters are using click in release >? I use a click in release and its working great for me .


Clicks are a great tool. As you progress you will probably want to drop it. It ads an extra step to the shot process that (can) take some extra time. Having said that, there are still some outstanding shooters that shoot a click. Therefore it's personal preference. 

1 vote for no click here.

Funny, I have been teaching my 9 year old to shoot a hinge on a rubber band. It has a click on it. He constantly tells me how much he hates the click, because even though he's only shooting on a rubber band he says it still scares the snot out of him. 

2 votes for no click.


----------



## ride394 (Oct 16, 2006)

ron w said:


> I prefer to set my click so that I have to deliberately rotate into the click as a pre-execution action. I anchor, acquire the target, roll into the click and them start my hard aim and release execution. they key no matter how you set your click, is to acknowledge that there are specific steps that have to be recognized as, "before the click" steps, and "after the click" steps, with the click, being the separator between the two and that all that should be going on, after the click, is hard aim and release execution. the click should then be the "consistent starting point" for your shot.


Gotcha. I know all to well that the click needs to be separated, just wondered when you preferred it. 

The reason I'm going to try it tonight is I was watching Jesse Broadwater's "Shooting" video and it appeared to me that instead of rolling into the click he actually relaxes into the click. The biggest flaw in my shooting is too much tension, and most of that being in my release hand so I figured I'd give this a shot and see how it work.


----------



## ride394 (Oct 16, 2006)

Lazarus said:


> Clicks are a great tool. As you progress you will probably want to drop it. It ads an extra step to the shot process that (can) take some extra time. Having said that, there are still some outstanding shooters that shoot a click. Therefore it's personal preference.
> 
> 1 vote for no click here.
> 
> ...


One thing you might want to try with your son. Have the goal be getting to the click for a while. Instead of getting to the click and the focus on firing, have him focus on getting to the click then let down.


----------



## Trykon Mike (Aug 25, 2007)

I am a clicker


----------



## lknchoppers (Jun 13, 2008)

ron w said:


> I prefer to set my click so that I have to deliberately rotate into the click as a pre-execution action. I anchor, acquire the target, roll into the click and them start my hard aim and release execution. they key no matter how you set your click, is to acknowledge that there are specific steps that have to be recognized as, "before the click" steps, and "after the click" steps, with the click, being the separator between the two and that all that should be going on, after the click, is hard aim and release execution. the click should then be the "consistent starting point" for your shot.


This is basically what I do.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

ride394 said:


> Gotcha. I know all to well that the click needs to be separated, just wondered when you preferred it.
> 
> The reason I'm going to try it tonight is I was watching Jesse Broadwater's "Shooting" video and it appeared to me that instead of rolling into the click he actually relaxes into the click. The biggest flaw in my shooting is too much tension, and most of that being in my release hand so I figured I'd give this a shot and see how it work.


 whether you 'roll into the click", or "relax into the click" makes no difference semantically, either way, gets you to the real starting point of the shot. as long as you realize, there must be that seperation of steps and maintain it, you'll be OK.
it's when people don't recognize that the "separation", is what forms and establishes the shot's consistency, that they get in trouble.


----------



## wgvtheduke (Jan 18, 2008)

no click....


----------



## Honeymonster (Nov 3, 2005)

no click.
I'm way too relaxed for click. it drives me crazy.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I shoot with both but I prefer to shoot smooth, I really enjoy training with my scott longhorn and back spin hinges when they are set up with the click because they are a ditch that the hook falls into and it takes a good firing engine to pull it out of the ditch and fire it. This training always does a good job of training me to produce a good smooth ample amount of rotation to fire it and then when I shoot my smooth moon I really shoot it effortlessly.

One thing I will say about a click is that it is really good at telling you if you have any mental issues in the front half of your shot, why because the moment that your hinge clicks your float will jump and go crazy if you have some control issues lurking around so by training with the click you can work on those issues and your smooth moon shooting will benefit. i like to think of it as taking out the garbage.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

what usually causes that, is that you're "hard aiming", before the click.


----------



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

Padgett said:


> I shoot with both but I prefer to shoot smooth, I really enjoy training with my scott longhorn and back spin hinges when they are set up with the click because they are a ditch that the hook falls into and it takes a good firing engine to pull it out of the ditch and fire it. This training always does a good job of training me to produce a good smooth ample amount of rotation to fire it and then when I shoot my smooth moon I really shoot it effortlessly.
> 
> One thing I will say about a click is that it is really good at telling you if you have any mental issues in the front half of your shot, why because the moment that your hinge clicks your float will jump and go crazy if you have some control issues lurking around so by training with the click you can work on those issues and your smooth moon shooting will benefit. i like to think of it as taking out the garbage.


Wow Padgett. That's an excellent idea! I pride myself in coming up with innovative ways to make practice harder rather than easier. That one would have flown right by me. I'm going to implement that one! Thanks. 

I've always known the click was an outstanding training aid, but that takes it to a whole new level. :cheers:


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

I have found a click to be most helpful when shooting on uneven ground, uphill or downhill, particularly uphill. The click can tell you where you are in the firing process. When shooting uphill, sometimes it is difficult to get the shot off because you are not maintaining good upper body position. You can pull and pull and the shot will never break.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

I've done it both ways and just recently have switched back and forth. Having just switched off a Sweet Spot II to a couple of different hinges without a safety, I have found that using the click can be a good method of setting up a new release and/or getting used to a new release. Having a click seems to be a very effective method to get the release hand in the same position every time. Once this becomes second nature the click can be removed from the process or kept in if you prefer.


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

I've tried both. Prefer the smooth Ness of no click but the click really lets you know you're in the same position every time. Its a toss up for me.


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

I prefer the click on a standard style hinge.
I hit the click as I take my thumb off the safety (before starting my firing engine).
I find the click will tell me if/when I am ready to get rid of it as sometimes it will click before I get to where I release the thumb peg, other times I'm right on, other times I have to manipulate it slightly to click.
Using Padgett's set up, I am getting those imperfections to be much smaller, and less frequent.


----------



## petesake (Jan 31, 2015)

I have found clickers to be handy in training dogs. 
In archery it can aid or hinder. 
People who are used to the "click " still get froggy at times it seems.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

i like the click,it let`s me know so far i have rotating into the click and now its time to be aiming hard .its work`s to me like kinda an automatic safety if i have not got`n to the click early i let down right away.it`s kinda a personal decision of each shooter to click or not too click.good luck,Pete53


----------



## kebees4 (Oct 11, 2008)

I prefer the click.


----------



## shiftydog (Apr 18, 2013)

No click for me on my primary release. I've got one on my backup, but it does make me a touch jumpy if I haven't used it in a while. If I am struggling with my no-click hinge (shot going off too early or having to fight to get it to fire), moving to the click for a bit tends to straighten me out.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I prefer the click and I want it to happen as I'm taking pressure off the peg, that tells me my hand position is correct and I can beginning executing. If it clicks early or late I will let down, with the click I reject more shots which I view as a good thing.

-Grant


----------



## Diggs223 (Jan 25, 2004)

click. i use mine along the same lines as ron. But I think of it more along the lines of a saftey, think guns. Draw the bow, get set, click the saftey off, shoot.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I shot my first 60x rounds with a bernies knuckle under set on the click, at the time I was convinced that I would always be a click shooter but I got a new hinge back then and I set it up as a smooth moon hinge and I did one of my favorite shooting sessions.

I layed my two hinges on my 3d stool and I chose one and shot with it until I missed a x and I instantly changed to the other hinge and shot until I missed and then changed back. In the beginning I might only make it 15 or so shots before changing but then I got to the point where I was shooting 45 and then 60 and then 70 and then 111 and then 200 and then 500 shots without missing this last year. I have never shot over 70 x's in a row with a click hinge, all of my best runs without missing a x have been with a smooth moon. I still train with the click but i am a performance based shooter and I do my training and I find the things that allow me to perform to new levels. 

I do throw some things in the trash forever because they are just stupid but just because smooth moons have given me my best performance to this date I do continue to train with the click and I still enjoy doing the running totals with both a click and smooth moon hinge from time to time. You never know maybe one day I will get to 1000 or so in a row and it will be with a click.


----------



## WhoKnows (Dec 19, 2006)

No click here, the click distracts me


----------



## Sasquech (Dec 15, 2014)

Business principal what you leave to chance chance takes away.. Click says release is ready to fire kind of like the safety is now off settle and shoot


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

You know I think a lot of people don't shoot enough to realize what is really going on. My firing engine for my smooth moon is much smaller than my engine for my click hinge, so when I hear people say that the click tells you that the hinge is about to go off and it is a warning thing i really don't think they have shot enough to realize what they are saying. Sure when I was a beginner an scared of my hinge because I really didn't know what I was doing it was nice to have that warning but I soon realized that I was quite a bit of effort to actually firing the thing. Especially if the click is a scott click because it is a ditch and once you are in the ditch you can relax and then start your engine and take up the slack in your fingers and pull into the hinge and with a good amount of effort pull the hook out of the ditch and fire it. I personally like to shoot my scott click hinges by having good pressure on my fingers as I come to click so that there is no slack to take up in my fingers so that as I run my engine it fires with a nice amount of effort to produce some rotation. 

I did design a new type of click and I called a couple companies but I think they ignored me that I really think people would like, I have never shot a carter two moon but my idea only takes one moon but probably does something similar to the two moon. With a two moon you have a smooth moon and you rotate until the hook falls off the first moon to the second moon which is also a smooth surface and it has different settings for how much remaining rotation you have left before it fires. To me this is the better type of click type hinge and I would love to shoot one. I made my new type moon out of my bernies knuckle under and my dremil so it wasn't very good machine work but I loved the feel.


----------



## ArcherXXX300 (Apr 22, 2013)

U should've made poll.

I like click, I've shot well without click. But I click.


----------



## xavier102772 (Sep 2, 2010)

I've only shot with a click. I may try without to see if it will reduce float size. I wonder if it will help reduce float and if it does, is it because you are concentrating on aiming more or is it a function of the no click setup? I know I can anticipate pretty much exactly when the shot is gonna go off with the click. Whenever I have lost track and not sure if I heard the click, the shot is a surprise shot. Not so much of a surprise with the click anymore.


----------



## rohpenguins (Dec 2, 2012)

no click. the sound makes me flinch never could get used to it


----------



## Suock (Jul 10, 2012)

I tried a click in the beginning with my Scott. Got rid of it after a few weeks. When I got my Stan I got it without. Seems to be working fine without. Shooting a hinge since mid September now and will shoot first 3D round with it Monday at Harrisburg.


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

Click


----------



## devinhal (Jul 24, 2012)

I run a click on mine. I seem to reach the click just as I'm settling into my anchor, and will later begin my aiming/shot cycle.


----------



## Maine Iceman (May 30, 2012)

ron w said:


> I prefer to set my click so that I have to deliberately rotate into the click as a pre-execution action. I anchor, acquire the target, roll into the click and them start my hard aim and release execution. they key no matter how you set your click, is to acknowledge that there are specific steps that have to be recognized as, "before the click" steps, and "after the click" steps, with the click, being the separator between the two and that all that should be going on, after the click, is hard aim and release execution. the click should then be the "consistent starting point" for your shot.


This is what I do exactly. I have played with different depths and I have tried without a click. At the end of the day, I need the click. It adds that extra step that causes me to focus. After I come to full draw, I bring back the tension with a roundabout picture of the target in my sight line. Once I get to the click, my mind says, "OK, dummy. Now it's time to relax, focus, breath, and squeeze." Love the click.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

ride394 said:


> Gotcha. I know all to well that the click needs to be separated, just wondered when you preferred it.
> 
> The reason I'm going to try it tonight is I was watching Jesse Broadwater's "Shooting" video and it appeared to me that instead of rolling into the click he actually relaxes into the click. The biggest flaw in my shooting is too much tension, and most of that being in my release hand so I figured I'd give this a shot and see how it work.


 whether you roll into the click, relax into the click, or have it sound as you come to anchor, doesn't really matter that's just personal preference.....simply whatever your particular shot process is most comfortable with. that click timing, can also be the sublimitive message that activates that "serious phase" in your shot process. 
the main element is that you acknowledge it's presence by separating those steps in to "before" and "after' and don't deviate from that acknowledgement. the click then signals the brain that it is at that point where there's no more fooling around. 
guys that are having problems with a click "startling" them , when it sounds, is usually because they are already doing steps that belong "after the click", before the click sounds. that separation of steps and it's acknowledgement, is the most important element of using a click. if you train yourself to acknowledge the click, by clearly separating those steps, the click becomes an integral part of your shot process and is no more unexpected than any other element on your shot process.
simply put, your "shot process command center", has to know that the click signifies the point in your shot process, where, the only thing left to do, is get on the center and run the release execution, because the "shot has begun,... it's now time to get down and serious about putting this shot in the center"
when you don't observe this separation very distinctly, that command center gets distracted and confused and says " hey wait a minute, i'm already on the job, what's the problem ?. and your shot process balks.


----------



## Rick! (Aug 10, 2008)

.010 click, .006 doesn't play well with my shot.


----------



## bseltzer (Nov 20, 2014)

I use a smooth moon release. I've made a point of not messing with a click enabled hinge for a very specific reason. Back in the day, when men were men and they all shot recurves with fingers, I learned to use a clicker. In that context, the clicker served as a trigger that set off my finger relaxation release. I don't know how many of you are familiar with this technique, but back in the late 60's, early '70's it took my shooting to a whole different level. Thing is, that click-release response became damn near a hard wired reflex. I can just see myself launching my BlackJack down range a few times before I get past that.

So I'm perfectly content to let my hinge fire when it fires... 

That is, I do have a practiced sequence that, if all goes as it should, leads to the firing engine du jour. But I don't think that a click would fit well into that routine for me


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

lots of guys got caught releasing, when they heard the clicker go off on the bow next to them, on the line. yea I know what they are. I started shooting a compound, back when a typical spot line had just about as many recurves as compounds yet.
that "letting the hinge fore when it fires", is something you have to train into your shot, it doesn't happen all by itself. we tend to want to "control" things, by human nature. it usually leads to being "over- controlling" and that's what needs to be trained out of our system.


----------



## Fiferguy (Apr 16, 2009)

No click here. I was finding that I was resetting myself after the click, rather than keeping going through my shot cycle. To each their own though.


----------

